# Any girls in here with a Dura Ace bike?



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Looking for girls who ride a bike with a *dura ace drivetrain*. Are you a recreational rider or a racer? how many miles/week? Avg speeds?


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

My main road bike is a mix of Dura Ace/Ultegra SL. I'm just a recreational rider, averaging about 80miles a week. Well, in the flats, about 19~20mph, and I've been working on climbing (on the MTB for strength/stamina, on the road bike for speed). Being 50 and a former couch potato, I'm just trying to improve my health (and have, -40lbs, BP now 117/67, RHR 49). Not bad for an old chocoholic. I've got 10 more stubborn lbs to lose but I gotta diet to get them off I suspect. Before, just added some fruits and vegies to the diet, and rode my bike and the lbs fell off.

I went with Dura-Ace derailleurs because I like the way they shift with the Ultegra SL levers, and Dura Ace hubs are silky smooth and bullet proof. Bike is a Specialized Ruby Expert frame that I built up.


----------



## Equibelle (Apr 10, 2011)

I have several bikes with Dura Ace, but some old Campy Record still in the attic. My cross bikes have has a mix. I used to race criteriums, now I just try to ride fast and do local time trials.


----------

